# Non Cockatiel related signatures..... not allowed?!



## xNx

As some of you guys may have noticed i've had my breaking bad signature for a weeks now, however i've just been notified by a moderator that this is NOT allowed.

My signature is not offensive in any way, so is this a case of a moderator laying down the books on me? Do I also have to remove my Lovebird from my main signature as it's not a cockatiel?!

'Rules' like this just make :redtail too: Doesn't exactly help the forum much..


----------



## enigma731

I think it's because technically that gif is copyrighted material and staff may be concerned about site liability.


----------



## urbandecayno5

I hope that's the reason


----------



## scootergirl762

Did you ask them what the reason is? Maybe this is something that should be taken up with them first, before you post it in the forums?


----------



## moonchild

It's back now, I see. I also see the AMC logo on it so I don't think the fact that it's copyrighted material is an issue.


----------



## xNx

Sorry If I wasn't clear but the moderator (a new moderator) in question didn't remove it, but gave me 24 hours to do so, before which she stated it'd be forcibly removed.


----------



## urbandecayno5

What was the reason


----------



## Amz

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=1

That's the forum rules thread, and it says nothing about signatures. I'm not sure if there are other rules posted elsewhere, but that's the basic forum rules.

That being said, if you feel that you are being treated unfairly, please contact Roxy. Creating a new thread about it won't do any good unless you're asking about the validity of this rule, rather than bashing the rule.


----------



## urbandecayno5

I think it was more of what is the rule if any?
You can't bash a rule that doesn't exist.(although I'm sure now there will be) 
While I agree OP should talk to roxy she also has the right to post this. 
I can see how frustrating it can be getting told something will be forcibly removed in 24 hours if its not taken out.
I really can't see how that part of the sig is offensive unless someone is offended by Breaking Bad


----------



## enigma731

When I was on staff, we asked people to remove avatars/signatures that had material from TV shows/movies/other entertainment media because of copyright issues. That IS in the rules. However, if there's some other rule about this, then I'm not aware of it. I'm not trying to take sides here, just attempting to give some possible insight.


----------



## xNx

I'm not trying to start arguments between moderators or anything, I'm honest not a ****** type of person ( I am a male after all ;-) ) I'm just really annoyed about this IMHO

I can understand the copright issues if any, my sig is fair re-use after all and fair reuse of a tv scene is completely different to posting pictures of birds and claiming that they're (I've seen this on youtube / other sites, NOT on this forum). If copyright is the issue then i'll happily use an image from within the public domain...


----------



## urbandecayno5

Ah sorry I meant "he"


----------



## Haimovfids

I noticed that LOL :rofl:


----------



## roxy culver

> I would like to expand on this. We have had several spammers over the last few months, which have included links to advertising and non cockatiel related sites. If you include a signature to your profile it must be related to a cockatiels site, and cockatiel or bird related info only. If the signature is not tiel related the IP address will be blocked and the user banned, no exceptions.


This was added a LONG time ago and no it has nothing to do with copyright issues and everything to do with this being a bird forum and so links in siggys must be bird related. It has been this way since 2011. That quote IS in the forum rules, post #2. Your lovebird is fine in your siggy because it is a bird. The breaking bad is not allowed because it has nothing to do with birds whatsoever. Ollie was the first one to notice your siggy because I'm not on as much and hadn't seen you post in a while. I'm sorry if this is an inconvenience but these were rules that were agreed upon before I became admin and we are just following them.


----------



## ollieandme

I've pm'd you xNx


----------



## tielfan

> If you include a signature to your profile it must be related to a cockatiels site, and cockatiel or bird related info only.


I've disagreed with this rule from the moment it was posted. Avoiding copyright infringement is one thing, but whatever happened to free speech rights? If someone wants to pay tribute to Jimi Hendryx in their signature instead of their pet bird (a real case by the way), why can't they? Who are they hurting?


----------



## roxy culver

As stated I didn't make the rule, I'm just following it. It makes sense to me because this is a bird forum, so I would think the things in our siggies should be related to birds. It keeps the forum looking neat and not jumbled up with a lot of random stuff that is not related to what the forum is about, nor is it distracting. 

You guys can continue to discuss this issue all you want, I'm done with it. I'm getting really tired of having everything me and my mods do being questioned. Its getting old really fast.


----------



## enigma731

It would be really nice and refreshing if we could occasionally have a discussion about changing/progressing forum things without the current staff feeling attacked and getting defensive. 

The very fact that you keep stating you didn't make the rules and are just following them points to the need for discussions like these. Why should the forum continue following rules that were made by owners who are no longer the owners? Shouldn't that open thing up for a re-evaluation? Shouldn't the members get to have a say, since they are the main consumers of this forum? 

Part of good leadership is the ability to discuss and evaluate things like this objectively, without bringing personal emotions into it.


----------



## Amz

Ahh, I misunderstood the rule. I took it to mean that a LINK had to be bird related. I thought images that had no link were fine.


----------



## bjknight93

So we can't include non-feathered pets in our signatures if we follow the rules to a T, right? I've had my dog in my signature before, and I've seen others and even made signatures for others that had cats, dogs, hermit crabs, lizards, etc. in them. 

I think the rules should be rewritten...we had discussed doing that before Michelle and I resigned. We were planning to rewrite them and then submit them for approval to Dave, before Yung bought the forum. Why can't yall still do that? Seeing that our staff members and regular forum members don't always seem to agree with the rules, and the reason members are reprimanded are because 'the rules said so'...I really think some time should be put into reevaluating and rewriting the rules of the forum. Even if it's one rule at a time..little by little (because I understand staff not having time to discuss and slip out a new rule list super quick)..I think it is a good idea for everyone. 

I also agree staff members should be open to discussing rules and other site issues with their members. It isn't fair to regular members to hear the 'this is the way it is and I'm done with discussing' attitude from any staff members. That will lead to retaliation and resentment toward the staff members *really* quick.

I totally agree with enforcing rules, but I think certain rules need to be rewritten to be more reasonable and with member enjoyment in mind.


----------



## scootergirl762

Every forum I've ever participated in has rules. I've always thought that if I wish to be a part of the forum, I'd respect those rules. I don't need an explanation for them - they are the rules and if I want to be in the forum and participate, I should respect those rules. This isn't a public bulletin board or your facebook wall where you can say and do whatever you want. I'd like to see the staff and moderators here get the respect they deserve. They certainly can't be expected to cater to every member who disagrees with them and change things to reflect their needs. Perhaps if people were to present their suggestions to the mod's or staff for their consideration, instead of what this conversation has turned into, they would consider some changes. I've moderated boards and groups before, and it's no easy task. There have to be rules, they are the realm of those who choose to take on the task of moderator, they are the ones who keep the forum running, I'm happy to leave that to them. Not to be dismissive, but it's a picture on a signature. Maybe the phrase "there is a time and place for everything" can apply here?


----------



## moonchild

enigma731 said:


> It would be really nice and refreshing if we could occasionally have a discussion about changing/progressing forum things without the current staff feeling attacked and getting defensive.
> 
> The very fact that you keep stating you didn't make the rules and are just following them points to the need for discussions like these. Why should the forum continue following rules that were made by owners who are no longer the owners? Shouldn't that open thing up for a re-evaluation? Shouldn't the members get to have a say, since they are the main consumers of this forum?
> 
> Part of good leadership is the ability to discuss and evaluate things like this objectively, without bringing personal emotions into it.





bjknight93 said:


> So we can't include non-feathered pets in our signatures if we follow the rules to a T, right? I've had my dog in my signature before, and I've seen others and even made signatures for others that had cats, dogs, hermit crabs, lizards, etc. in them.
> 
> I think the rules should be rewritten...we had discussed doing that before Michelle and I resigned. We were planning to rewrite them and then submit them for approval to Dave, before Yung bought the forum. Why can't yall still do that? Seeing that our staff members and regular forum members don't always seem to agree with the rules, and the reason members are reprimanded are because 'the rules said so'...I really think some time should be put into reevaluating and rewriting the rules of the forum. Even if it's one rule at a time..little by little (because I understand staff not having time to discuss and slip out a new rule list super quick)..I think it is a good idea for everyone.
> 
> I also agree staff members should be open to discussing rules and other site issues with their members. It isn't fair to regular members to hear the 'this is the way it is and I'm done with discussing' attitude from any staff members. That will lead to retaliation and resentment toward the staff members *really* quick.
> 
> I totally agree with enforcing rules, but I think certain rules need to be rewritten to be more reasonable and with member enjoyment in mind.


Very well said, and I agree 110%. 

I think discussions wouldn't turn hostile if we can all just keep a level head. No reason members and staff can't work together and discuss things! Nobody needs to have a "my way or the highway" attitude when it comes to minor things like this. Also, to members who want to voice disagreement with something, it might be best to do so more politely so we don't come off as whiny and complaining. A complaint or suggestion might be totally valid but it doesn't help if we sound like we're ranting angrily. I know running a forum like this must be stressful and a lot of hard work. Even when I disagree with some things, I still appreciate that and I know *I* wouldn't want the job.


----------



## moonchild

xNx said:


> I'm not trying to start arguments between moderators or anything, I'm honest not a ****** type of person ( *I am a male after all ;-)*


Also, xNx, I know you didn't mean it that way and it was a joke, but that's kind of an offensive, sexist comment. Think about how women feel being stereotyped that way. Plus males most certainly can be "******"


----------



## urbandecayno5

scootergirl762 said:


> Every forum I've ever participated in has rules. I've always thought that if I wish to be a part of the forum, I'd respect those rules. I don't need an explanation for them - they are the rules and if I want to be in the forum and participate, I should respect those rules. This isn't a public bulletin board or your facebook wall where you can say and do whatever you want. I'd like to see the staff and moderators here get the respect they deserve. They certainly can't be expected to cater to every member who disagrees with them and change things to reflect their needs. Perhaps if people were to present their suggestions to the mod's or staff for their consideration, instead of what this conversation has turned into, they would consider some changes. I've moderated boards and groups before, and it's no easy task. There have to be rules, they are the realm of those who choose to take on the task of moderator, they are the ones who keep the forum running, I'm happy to leave that to them. Not to be dismissive, but it's a picture on a signature. Maybe the phrase "there is a time and place for everything" can apply here?


There's been ongoing issues from before you joined and before I joined a year ago.
Some in this thread are former mods of this forum posting
What they are saying I tend to agree with


----------



## urbandecayno5

I did like the poll idea for the karma maybe more minor rules/options can be like that so they are tailored to what members want and they feel involved

As well as there being a revision of all the rules?
Just so it doesn't feel like such a tense environment


----------



## scootergirl762

urbandecayno5 said:


> There's been ongoing issues from before you joined and before I joined a year ago.
> Some in this thread are former mods of this forum posting
> What they are saying I tend to agree with


I understand that. I don't think the staff here are imposing hard to live with rules. I think the problem is there is a group of people who don't like those rules. Unfortunately, there have to be rules and this isn't a publicly run forum. Some of those former mods seem to have wanted changes and from what I'm reading they didn't get those changes made? Honestly - as a person who's been on both sides of this issue - you may disagree with a rule, but if those that run the forum want it that way, that's their prerogative. I read the list of rules and they don't seem outrageously restricting or terribly hard to follow. So I can't post a photo of my scooter in my signature. But I can go to a scooter forum and do that. Do you see what I'm saying? The photo is not the function of this forum or at least, it's not why I'm here. Perhaps people are losing sight of that? Why are we here? I'm here to learn more about my Cockatiel, to share about my cockatiel, to get advice about my cockatiel, to brag about my cockatiel. And honestly, when I'm looking through threads here, oh look at that tiel, what a cutie and then a totally random photo in a signature that has nothing to do with what this group is about. Perhaps I'm missing the boat here. 

One more thing I'd like to add - I helped moderate a knitting forum and we had rules too. One of them was that you couldn't post projects that weren't pertaining to our group. The reason being because people posted their woodworking projects to our page. They posted Timmy's new treehouse to our page. Aunt Nelly's new garage addition. That was not what our page/forum was about. The moderators never brought that up for a vote - we created the page and we had an idea of how we wanted it. If you wanted to play along, fine. If not, you were perfectly free to go create a Treehouse page. I'm not being flip. I'm just trying to point out that while these rules might seem to be silly, or inconvenient or not letting your express your freedom of speech, maybe what they really are there for is to keep this group focused on the intent - cockatiels.


----------



## moonchild

xNx, just Photoshop a cockatiel onto the Breaking Bad pic. Problem solved.


----------



## enigma731

Generally speaking, it's a good idea to be active on a forum for more than a month or two before making sweeping assumptions about issues that have been going on for over a year. 

I'm not advocating for or against any one rule, I'm advocating for more openness to discussion. When there's been a major staff turnover and the rationale for enforcing the rules is often "because it's always been that way," I fail to see how taking stock/making modifications to the current system is a bad thing.


----------



## scootergirl762

enigma731 said:


> Generally speaking, it's a good idea to be active on a forum for more than a month or two before making sweeping assumptions about issues that have been going on for over a year.
> 
> I'm not advocating for or against any one rule, I'm advocating for more openness to discussion. When there's been a major staff turnover and the rationale for enforcing the rules is often "because it's always been that way," I fail to see how taking stock/making modifications to the current system is a bad thing.


If you are directing that at me, I can only say - I'm not making sweeping assumptions. I'm making observations, based on what I'm reading here And I'm basically saying seeing threads like this going on makes someone like me, who's been active here for a month or two (didn't know that was a requirement for being "allowed to participate) sit back and wonder if I want to continue to participate. And honestly, having been here a short time - this is the stuff that goes on that makes people not participate.


----------



## enigma731

You know what? Actually I'm done here. All I have ever done on this forum is attempt to help people/advocate for members' and their birds' needs. 

If that makes people not want to participate, then I'm not really sure what you're looking for in a forum, but I sure hope you find it.


----------



## scootergirl762

enigma731 said:


> You know what? Actually I'm done here. All I have ever done on this forum is attempt to help people/advocate for members' and their birds' needs.
> 
> If that makes people not want to participate, then I'm not really sure what you're looking for in a forum, but I sure hope you find it.


I was not referring to your post. I will clear that up. I was referring to the thread. I've pm'd you to clear up that issue.


----------



## ollieandme

having a peaceable and sensible discussion would be an absolutely great idea! however all of these threads usually end bashing staff and complaining about what they don't do, without realising what they do do. it doesn't lead to a friendly discussion atmosphere. from the start it is very much members vs. staff.
it is also difficult for us to have a civil discussion when the thread was started to publicly rant about a mod following the rules. this doesn't lead to a very friendly atmosphere either.

suggestions are welcome  angry ranting and complaining nonstop is not the best way to promote your idea.

rules are rules. they always have been. when we were kids and our parents set rules, we followed them. there's such a thing as consistencey. if we constantly alter, change, re-think our rules, then what are we doing? simply succumbing to everybody's slightest whim and desire. if we can always change the rules whenever we want, what's the point of having them??

i personally don't think the signature rule is at all hard or inconvenient to follow. i've always viewed signatures as a way to show to the forum what birds you own. that way, when say Moonchild is talking about Astrid, i can look down at her siggie and go, oh that's Astrid! wow she's beautiful! you know? it's so people understand what birds you have, what they look like, their names etc. it makes sense. you have your profile page to talk about you hobbies - maybe Breaking Bad's one of them.

one last thing, this is a free speech forum. which means that Scootergirl has every right to post what she thinks. she is not to be accused of making "sweeping assumptions". that's a load of rubbish. her opinion is just as valid as anyone elses, and she has made some worthwhile points.

so well we discuss this let's try and speak civilly and respectfully to fellow members and staff.


----------



## ollieandme

one other thing, if staff are going to be abused for following the rules what is the point of having staff? staff are in place to see that people keep the rules and the forum runs smoothly. 

food for thought...


----------



## moonchild

ollieandme said:


> it is also difficult for us to have a civil discussion when the thread was started to publicly rant about a mod following the rules. this doesn't lead to a very friendly atmosphere either.


I agree with that.  Starting off with a rant is not constructive.



> rules are rules. they always have been. when we were kids and our parents set rules, we followed them. there's such a thing as consistencey. if we constantly alter, change, re-think our rules, then what are we doing? simply succumbing to everybody's slightest whim and desire. if we can always change the rules whenever we want, what's the point of having them??


To a degree I disagree with this. New rules can be made, old ones can change. It doesn't have to be stagnant. The forum can evolve. There is nothing constant except change.  Especially with the forum having changed hands recently, that's to be expected and even welcome. I am not saying that _this rule_ needs to change, necessarily. It makes no difference to me. 

But, on the flip side, I also don't see how a little image non-cockatiel related here and there is hurting anything. So I can understand why somebody might suggest maybe this rule be reexamined. Or at least explained. I do believe I've seen signatures before that included only non-bird pets, and those were allowed. Where do we draw the line? It's not as though the forum is flooded with these. They are few and far between.

As I said, I don't have a problem either way. But not all rules are set in stone and I'm you agree that there is nothing wrong with discussion.


----------



## ollieandme

we can consider changing rules since it's true - rules don't last forever. but we need to think carefully about changing them, since many of them have been sensibly instituted and are very reasonable! 
i guess with the signature one, we've always allowed people's birds and animals - since we all share a passion for animals on here.


----------



## enigma731

Okay, that's fine. I'll be taking my membership over to Avian Avenue, if anyone here wants to find me in the future.


----------



## Haimovfids

> Okay, that's fine. I'll be taking my membership over to Avian Avenue, if anyone here wants to find me in the future.


I'll miss you  don't worry! I *will* join and visit you!! But for now I'll really miss you


----------



## Mezza

Oh dear! I just read all of this and it seems to have gotten out of hand. 
It appears people read comments / suggestions differently. I don't think the intention from the start was to be agressive or sexist.

My two cents worth...I think we all have good intentions here and the moderators do a great job. I for one love this forum (its the only forum I am part of and look at everyday).

What about a new section called 'suggestions for forum' or something like that. 

I wouldn't think the non bird related siggie should be an issue if it isn't derogatory or offensive.


----------



## urbandecayno5

enigma731 said:


> Okay, that's fine. I'll be taking my membership over to Avian Avenue, if anyone here wants to find me in the future.


This is really sad
One of the most knowledgeable and extremely helpful member on this forum is going-although i really hope not

This is honestly TC's loss(and a major one)




Mezza said:


> Oh dear! I just read all of this and it seems to have gotten out of hand.
> It appears people read comments / suggestions differently. I don't think the intention from the start was to be agressive or sexist.
> 
> My two cents worth...I think we all have good intentions here and the moderators do a great job. I for one love this forum (its the only forum I am part of and look at everyday).
> 
> What about a new section called 'suggestions for forum' or something like that.
> 
> I wouldn't think the non bird related siggie should be an issue if it isn't derogatory or offensive.


Completely agree


----------



## Haimovfids

This is terrible  
I hope it's just a dream


----------



## moonchild

enigma731 said:


> Okay, that's fine. I'll be taking my membership over to Avian Avenue, if anyone here wants to find me in the future.


Definitely TC's loss. 
No forum is perfect. Trust me, AA has its own set of issues. But I'll see you there.


----------



## MeanneyFids

to be honest here, there does seem to be a very "anti-staff" group lately. 


and if going to AA is what you want, then you shall fit in just fine there 


scootergirl gave some excellent points, so have moonchild and ollieandme. i'm actually ashamed that a former mod actually treated scootergirl that way, you'd think former staff would know better than to treat our members like that. she was respectful and polite and because she doesnt agree with you, you are going to be rude to her? i think that's a great shame. 


i'll tell you one thing. 

this forum has changed throughout the years. tielfan would know the most, as she's been here the longest of the active members. but roxy culver, me, lperry82... we've been here since before enigma and bjknight. things were MUCH different than when they joined. things were so welcoming and warm and friendly. people wanted to talk about their tiels, it was a community.

then things got out of control and people got frustrated. thats about when enigma and bjknight joined. so you guys do not know how this place used to be. roxy's goal has been to bring back those days and she has done nothing but work her butt off to keep the forum that way. you guys dont have a single clue how much work she put into this forum, because you guys never got to really realize how little time she actually got to enjoy this forum because she had to do so much work behind the scenes to make this place run peacefully. she cant make everyone happy, but instead of thanking her for all of her hard work, you instead nitpick at every tiny thing. tell me, how much spam do you see on this forum? very little. how many of you realize that she goes out of her way, with her busy schedule and manually accepts new members. one by one, she checks them all, makes sure they arent spammers, and she does a good job with that. but not a one of you ever decided to think about that. instead you complain about any little thing the staff says. i'm actually quite saddened at how blind people can be. you are all ignorant to how much work she has put into this forum. instead, she could be enjoying the forum and posting her own photos and being a regular member like any of you. but instead, she shoulders a lot of the responsibilities and tries her darned best to make the majority happy and safe. but she hardly ever gets any thanks, nor do the rest of the staff these days.


instead of focusing on your own little grudges against staff (directed at the little clique, not any single person here), maybe try to look at the whole picture.


if one person posts a non-bird related signature, the next person will too. and each time, it will go further out of proportion. maybe this time its a harmless show. but the next one could be something more troubling, say a religious or racist thing. you just never know with people. thats why that rule is in place. because though it might seem harmless, something so small can grow and can hurt other people. plus, as pointed out, it is a pet forum, members want to see pets, not other things. it makes things disorganized. i mean no disrespect to you xNx, but i'm just explaining it. calling out the mods like that i find was inappropriate and a little disrespectful. if you had a problem with one of the staff saying something to you, then you take the proper action by contacting the higher ups, NOT calling them out publicly on the open forum. 



as to me, i'm glad to be free of being staff. i have no obligation to stick around if i dont want to, and frankly, i'm quite irked with how childish some people can be with the nitpicking. i dont give a hoot if you guys think i am rude, but i still hold a lot of respect for the hard work staff has put into this forum and i wont stand for any of them being bashed. they can infract me, ban me, i dont care--it's worth it. i dont hold any blame against them if they do reprimand me in any way because frankly, i can be rude. but now, i'm not staff. for those who thought i was rude before, well i was holding my tongue. now i dont have to uphold an image like i did before. i can speak my mind and opinion quite freely. if i get banned and whatnot, its not a loss for me. nor you. but i wont stand by and watch this. i'll accept whatever, i dont mind. 


say what you like back to me, you will just be wasting your own time as i am saying only this this one time.


----------



## xNx

moonchild said:


> Also, xNx, I know you didn't mean it that way and it was a joke, but that's kind of an offensive, sexist comment. Think about how women feel being stereotyped that way. Plus males most certainly can be "bitchy."


Haha, I was just trying to lighten the mood on a sketchy situation... I'm all for equaity and that from back in my Sociology days.


----------



## Amz

why can't weeeee be friends,

why can't we be friends



we -
are -
faamillyyy

my brothers and my sisters and me


you are my sunshineee
my only sunshineeee
you make me haaappyyyy
when skies are greyyy



No but really guys can we just post cute birdie pictures and be happy D:


----------



## urbandecayno5

MeanneyFids said:


> i'm actually ashamed that a former mod actually treated scootergirl that way, you'd think former staff would know better than to treat our members like that. she was respectful and polite and because she doesnt agree with you, you are going to be rude to her? i think that's a great shame.






MeanneyFids said:


> i dont give a hoot if you guys think i am rude i can be rude. but now, i'm not staff. for those who thought i was rude before, well i was holding my tongue. now i dont have to uphold an image like i did before. i can speak my mind and opinion quite freely. if i get banned and whatnot, its not a loss for me. nor you. but i wont stand by and watch this. i'll accept whatever, i dont mind.



Did you seriously just say that in the beginning of your statement and that at the end?:blink:
I guess there goes the "former staff just because she doesnt agree with you" part of your spiel

but really that whole thing is just adding to the frustration after everyone chilled out


----------



## xNx

enigma731 said:


> Okay, that's fine. I'll be taking my membership over to Avian Avenue, if anyone here wants to find me in the future.


I'm approaching that soon, if it wasn't for a few nice and helpful people on here I wold have left ages, on these people (they know who they are) are gone, this forum will be dead pretty much. There's loads more bird forums out there, maybe not as specialised as this one.... Competition ;-)

I'd love to see some input from the owners on this issue, but I don't think 'Yung' is ever about much.

The thing is I used to run forums in the past (admittedly not quite as big as this), signature sizes were more of an issue than the content of signatures themselves. When I had 2 signatures it used to take up a lot of space and lok aesthetically displeasing if anything.


----------



## xNx

moonchild said:


> Definitely TC's loss.
> No forum is perfect. Trust me, AA has its own set of issues. But I'll see you there.


Enigma is going to be a MASSIVE loss and I know this and i've not been on this forum for long at all.


----------



## urbandecayno5

Amz said:


> why can't weeeee be friends,
> 
> why can't we be friends
> 
> 
> 
> we -
> are -
> faamillyyy
> 
> my brothers and my sisters and me
> 
> 
> you are my sunshineee
> my only sunshineeee
> you make me haaappyyyy
> when skies are greyyy
> 
> 
> 
> No but really guys can we just post cute birdie pictures and be happy D:



Here's a picture of baby Hank with a straw on her beak


----------



## bjknight93

MeanneyFids, I think you are much nicer now than you were as a staff member. I'm also glad to not be a staff member. Too much drama, the rest can have fun with that. I don't have time for it.

I'll be seeing everyone else at AA too..I've been around there since about the time I resigned from my staff position here.


----------



## roxy culver

The site related discussion section is for forum suggestions and we would welcome suggestions if they were made in a noncomplaining manner. Sorry but that is all i have gotten out of this forum lately no matter what we have done. I did not know what all yung was going to change but since it appears to be nothing im open to members making suggestions on rules. I will say this one wont change i do prefer it and it helps control spam if they slip by me. I personally draw the line at siggies that are not animal related. This is a bird forum the siggies should at least be animal related. 

As for members leaving if they are no longing enjoying the forum then its really not doing any good is it? Its sad but we cant make them stay. 

So im going to close this thread and open another for rule suggestions. We as a staff will go over it and then put ideas up for a vote. Im just tired of the complaining...especially things that were not an issue before. Its gotten to the point where i dont have time to come on because all im dealing with is complaints and i have better ways to spend my time.

Keep your eyes out for the suggestion thread!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

